
Ask HN: Wanna watch tech/startup events in Silicon Valley? - salla123
If I livestream events from SF such as tech events, start-up events, meet-ups of ycombinators etc. 
1) would you like to attend alive and ask questions?
2) would you pay for your question to be answered?
3) would you like to get a newsletter about events of your interested subjects or people?
4) would you sponsor this activity?
5) what kind of trouble can occur during this process?
Best regards, Volkan
======
kunthar
1) would you like to attend alive and ask questions? Depends. 2) would you pay
for your question to be answered? Nope 3) would you like to get a newsletter
about events of your interested subjects or people? We are under information
bombing. My RSS feed is full already. No. 4) would you sponsor this activity?
Nope. 5) what kind of trouble can occur during this process? Process? Define
process.

